# Ringing bell on footpaths



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Jun 2019)

Hi all,
I ride along footpaths around here quite often - mostly part of cycle routes or just shared cycle paths

Anyway - I have a problem about what to do with walkers and would like to hear other people's ideas and experience. 
In theory - when I come up behind some walkers I should ring my bell at a reasonable distance, slow down to a reasonable speed - then pass in a respectful manner.
OK -that's what I try to do - but I know some people carry on at the same speed and then yell when they get close - but those people are just rude, self centered and inconsiderate.

So - what's the problem. Well the problem is that a lot of people react excessively when I ring my bell - in spite of me doing it at a distance and already slowing down a bit (and not going that fast anyway due to there being walkers on the path). I have had situations where people literally lept to the side in a panicky way.

It has come to the point where I tend to avoid using my bell with older people and just cost up behind them slowly and say "excuse me please".

I had a discussion with 2 old ladies (plus dog) who were walking on a shared path yesterday. I coasted up behind them and said excuse me - and they jumped a bit - one went left - the other went right - then went left, realise the dog was still on the right - it was a bit of a mess. By this time I had stopped and said not to worry - no problems etc etc
They apologised for not hearing my bell - so I told them I tend not to use it much because people kinda panic. They agreed and commented that the previous day someone had shot up behind them and nearly run them over - and just missed the dog - so they overreacted when I came up behind then - all be it far slower.

I was wondering what other people do with pedestrians - especially old people - what sort of device do you use to ask them to move over??

(N.B. remember they do not have to move - anymore than a cyclist HAS to move over on the road just because a car wants to go faster - you can only request - not demand)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jun 2019)

There is no solution. Until peds and bikes are on separate infrastructure like it is in the NL there will always be conflict. 

Until then, it’s ‘Devil you do, Devil you don’t.’ (But it sounds like you are doing the best you can within your remit.)


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2019)

People will always react or jump no matter what you do. Some will be happy, some will not. The only ones who piss me off as a ped are the ones who ghost past at speed with no warning of their approach whatsoever, I nearly always swear under my breath at them.


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jun 2019)

I have had cyclists refuse to give way, going at walking pace, eyeballing me in their motorbike rear mirror like a canal path cycle authority.

What you describe is my usual experience. I can ring my bell incessantly, then get told off for not ringing it. Or, my favourite, some people seem to think it is the gentle chime of a far off fairy swarm.

Get a comedic honky horn. They'll notice it, and if the sound isn't too aggressive it will alleviate any potential tension. Honk from a distance of possible.


----------



## gbb (30 Jun 2019)

Ultimately, whether they hear the bell or not, I always approach slowly now and say...'squeezing through if I may'. Your demeanour means everything, I always smile when I ask, folk nearly always move quite happily.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jun 2019)

I give polite dings of the bell as I approach, even if they are not in the way. The dog usually hears it first and reacts. The walker reacts to the dog reacting. They move over and I thank them as I pass.


----------



## Slick (30 Jun 2019)

As most already know, it's actually less about what you do and more about the peds aren't paying attention to their surroundings which means it's always going to be up to you to make your presence known anyway you can. 

I did get it wrong a few times but the worst probably was as I got more and more frustrated at the 2 teenage boys who just wouldn't move. It was only when I kinda decided just to go through anyway and I noticed both were wearing hearing aids. I apologised and they just smiled and waved as they could see my embarrassment.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jun 2019)

My (very small) 9 year old cycles to school along a shared path. I have told her she is the most dangerous person on the track and it is up to her to look after everyone else. She feels empowered by this oddly enough and rides with confidence.

Of course she will come to learn about the idiotic invisible dog leashes, dog mess and weekend groups of drunk youths blocking the flow. Had to slip a rant in didn’t I?


----------



## Sharky (30 Jun 2019)

Cyclists must also allow for deaf people and people like my daughter who is autistic and non verbal and no road sense.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jun 2019)

On our main wide mixed used path there are plenty of cyclist. A group if pedestrians will take up the whole width.
A cyclist comes from behind or in front will ring bell etc. Pedestrian will step aside then step back out to take up entire width.
A cyclist comes from behind or in front will ring bell etc. Pedestrian will step aside then step back out to take up entire width.
A cyclist comes from behind or in front will ring bell etc. Pedestrian will step aside then step back out to take up entire width.


----------



## DRHysted (30 Jun 2019)

I always call out excuse me and wait for them to react. I also use the same technique when running.


----------



## DaveReading (30 Jun 2019)

Bells vary widely in terms of how aggressive they sound. I live surrounded by shared paths and I ended up splashing out on an Adjustabell direct from the States.

It has a truly mellifluous sound and I've never had an adverse reaction from a ped or runner: https://www.mirrycle.com/product/incredibell-adjustabell-2/#tab-sound

I see you can get them nowadays on eBay for under a tenner.


----------



## Grievesy (30 Jun 2019)

I find that you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.

I've tried bells at varying distances to varying success
I've tried a verbal "on your left/right" as I approach.

You have to remember that people react in different ways, humans are programmed for a "fight, flight, flinch or freeze" response.

best thing you can do is just slow down and ride defensively.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2019)

You can't keep everyone happy. I always ask to pass and thank everyone.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jun 2019)

You're damned if you do, and damned if you don't. It's one of the reasons I avoid shared paths.

As has been said, best thing is a semi-distance ding-ding, followed by a slow down and a clear "Good morning / afternoon, etc" before you pass, being prepared to stop.
You'll still get people who take the hump regardless.

Horses are a different matter though - I don't ring the bell if approaching them, just say a clear "hello" (or whatever) and wait for the rider to wave me through and then thank them as I pass.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Horses are a different matter though - I don't ring the bell if approaching them, just say a clear "hello" (or whatever) and wait for the rider to wave me through and then thank them as I pass.


And, in my experience ... wait for the rider to glare at you and tut.

Not all the time mind, I had a nice conversation with a guy on a horse near Groombridge once.


----------



## Venod (30 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Groombridge once



Great name for a village.


----------



## theloafer (30 Jun 2019)

ordered a couple of these foe the r+m bikes https://urbanandhawk.com/collections/cycling/products/minimalx-bell really nice and they have a lovely tone ..... very non aggressive


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2019)

If you want to make good progress you need to ride on the road. If using shared paths accept that you'll need to slow to walking pace or even stop if necessary. Many are not paying attention, maybe deaf, or not realise how close behind you are. Extended dog leads are the devils work.


----------



## Smudge (30 Jun 2019)

I have ping bells on all my bikes. I consider ping bells a completely non aggressive sound and never had anyone get stroppy about me sounding the bell when coming up behind them.
Of course you have to make allowances for hard of hearing people and shout out at phone zombies with headphones.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> People will always react or jump no matter what you do. Some will be happy, some will not. The only ones who piss me off as a ped are the ones who ghost past at speed with no warning of their approach whatsoever, I nearly always swear under my breath at them.


I'd swear out loud at them. Probably the sort of jerk cyclist (fair few in london) who silently shaves past me when i'm on a bike. And who would never use let alone carry a ping bell. All of my bikes have bells, some 2, and i use them respectfully at a distance with peds and also when overtaking cyclists.
In answer to op, yes some peds will object to bells, but i reckon a fair percentage of those will tell you to get a bell if you don't use one. Some folk are just professionally offended.
If someone walks out in front of me i yell at them. No time to reach for a bell and the sound would be too weak.


----------



## Smudge (1 Jul 2019)

It seems that very few cyclists in my town use a bell, or even have one at all, when using shared paths.
Have bells on bicycles become somehow uncool these days ?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> Have bells on bicycles become somehow uncool these days ?


Very definitely.
In london for sure.
Marginal gains and all.
Cav doesn't use a bell.


----------



## Smudge (1 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Very definitely.
> In london for sure.
> Marginal gains and all.
> Cav doesn't use a bell.



I dont get it at all.... why would any cyclist not use something that goes someway to avoid conflict with pedestrians.
When i'm on foot on a shared path or a park, usually with my dog, i rarely know a cyclist is behind me until they are only a few feet behind me. Not even giving me a chance make sure my dog isn't in their way.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> It seems that very few cyclists in my town use a bell, or even have one at all, when using shared paths


I hate bells, to me they give off the feeling of entitlement, "Oi you I'm ringing my bell get out of my way" I slow then ask, but then people still jump when I ask as they have no idea I'm behind them.


----------



## Smudge (1 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I hate bells, to me they give off the feeling of entitlement, "Oi you I'm ringing my bell get out of my way" I slow then ask, but then people still jump when I ask as they have no idea I'm behind them.



I dont see bells in that way at all. I see them as a non threatening sound that just alerts pedestrians of your presence.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I hate bells, to me they give off the feeling of entitlement, "Oi you I'm ringing my bell get out of my way"


----------



## presta (1 Jul 2019)

When I hear a bell it usually startles me, and when I turn my head suddenly I lose my balance and stagger sideways, possibly into the path of the bike. That's one reason why I tend to only ride on cycle paths as a last resort.


Phaeton said:


> I hate bells, to me they give off the feeling of entitlement, "Oi you I'm ringing my bell get out of my way" I slow then ask, but then people still jump when I ask as they have no idea I'm behind them.


This. I don't have a bell, I usually find that letting my brake levers click is a more subtle option, and then "excuse me" if that doesn't work.


YukonBoy said:


> Extended dog leads are the devils work.


On a quiet country lane, I came round a blind bend to see a pedestrian walking toward me on my side of the road. He looked alarmed, and then jumped headlong out into the road across in front of me. When I looked behind, there was a dog on the far side of the road, with an extending dog lead stretched across from one side of the road to the other.


----------



## Jody (1 Jul 2019)

Smudge said:


> I dont see bells in that way at all. I see them as a non threatening sound that just alerts pedestrians of your presence.



To us maybe but it does seem to happen quite a bit round here. The vast majority of people are civil but a bell can easily rub some people up the wrong way.

My new approach is just freewheel from a distance as Hope hubs are incredibly loud.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2019)

Doesn't everyone have one of these attached to their bike?


----------



## Threevok (1 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Doesn't everyone have one of these attached to their bike?
> 
> View attachment 473465



No, but I've had DUNG on it a few times


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2019)

presta said:


> When I hear a bell it usually startles me, and when I turn my head suddenly I lose my balance and stagger sideways, possibly into the path of the bike. That's one reason why I tend to only ride on cycle paths as a last resort.
> 
> This. I don't have a bell, I usually find that letting my brake levers click is a more subtle option, and then "excuse me" if that doesn't work.
> 
> On a quiet country lane, I came round a blind bend to see a pedestrian walking toward me on my side of the road. He looked alarmed, and then jumped headlong out into the road across in front of me. When I looked behind, there was a dog on the far side of the road, with an extending dog lead stretched across from one side of the road to the other.


Oh - OK - well that sounds perfectly safe

no wonder he looked alarmed - he was doing something dumb and you suddenly cascaded the probabilities from 'possible problem' to 'immediate problems I have caused including possible injury to me or the dog"


----------



## toffee (1 Jul 2019)

At the weekend we were riding down a towpath towards a couple of pedestrians when as we got near to them one said, where's your bell? They had watched us ride up to them for a couple of hundred yards


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jul 2019)

toffee said:


> At the weekend we were riding down a towpath towards a couple of pedestrians when as we got near to them one said, where's your bell? They had watched us ride up to them for a couple of hundred yards


Some people just have to complain

on my wife's bike she has a bell but the handlebars are so narrow (folder) that you couldn't spot it due to the gear changers, brakes lights, reflectors etc

so they wouldn't have known if it is there or not - and if they could see that you had seen them why would you ring a bell??

really - and they say cyclists should have a license!!!

[end rant]


----------



## HobbesOnTour (1 Jul 2019)

If I may intrude as a foreigner.....

I've racked up a few miles touring in Europe and live in NL. Both my bike have bells and they get used frequently. 
One thing I did notice last year on a tour through the UK was the shocked reaction quite a few people had to me ringing my bell. I mean there was jumping involved! I usually stopped for a chat and there was no ill-will, but just about everyone had a horror story of a bike that went too close. It was also pretty clear that a lot of bikers were averse to using their bell, if they had one.

I'm reminded of my first time in Italy on the bike, there was a lot of riding on the road. The first day was hell - loads of bloody cars beeping at me! It was not pleasant.
The second day started off just as bad, but then I noticed a pattern to the beeping. The were beeping from well behind me, not when they were close. What was actually happening is that they were letting me know they were coming and that they had seen me. None of them passed too close.
My preconceived notion was that the horn was aggressive - it wasn't. 

I'm very lucky that I live in a country where biking is integrated into everyday life with nothing like the aggro and stress that I can read about on these forums, probably because there are very, very few people who have forgotten what it's like to ride a bike.

I can't help but think that an active campaign to make bell ringing standard and acceptable, informing cyclists and pedestrians that it's helpful, considerate and respectful would be of real benefit.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

I always ensure that any of my commuting bikes are fitted with bells and are as approaching any walker or footpath user


----------



## Jimidh (2 Jul 2019)

I don’t own a bell.

I find a friendly excuse me works perfectly well whilst slowing down and wee thanks as you pass keeps everyone friendly.

The only ones that this doesn’t apply to are joggers with headphones on so loud that no matter how loud you shout or ring a bell they won’t be hearing you.

I was out last night on a 50k ride which had about 20k on cycle paths. The main issue were walkers out on a gorgeous night walking along totally engrossed in their phones with no awareness that there were other path users . Aargh!!!


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

Two blokes jumped out of their skin last night. Must have been half deaf or in their own world. On a wide section of canal path/access track. Road blocked by car and a ped chatting. Dog also loose. Two guys pass car, I follow slowly, say excuse me, and they jumped. Bit further on, came round a corner, apply brakes, guy panics, can't decide weather to stay where he is or move, and holds his hands in the air. Takes a genius to work out where someone doing a jig is going to go.

Might get one of the cow bells at some point. The expensive ones can be switched on and off.


----------



## DRHysted (2 Jul 2019)

Ashamed to say I caused an old lady to fall over a couple of months back. I was jogging home from work and as the tide was out I took a narrow woodland track that brings me out on the waterfront near home. There was an old couple walking in front (the bloke about 10foot in front of the woman). From quite a distance back I called out a cheery “good evening”, no response. About 40 foot away I call out again “good evening, excuse me please”, still no response. So I slowed to a walk (still quicker than their pace) and call out again (now about 6 to 7 feet away) “good evening”, the woman spins around, sees me takes a step backwards (off the path) and dies one of those graceful slow falls. The bloke looks at me and says “she’s deaf, you frightened her by shouting”. 
Now I helped her back up, got her back on the path and made sure she was alright before I carried on, with the bloke saying to me “get on with your run” to which I ignored until I was happy the woman was OK. 

The moral here (if you’ve lasted this long) is you cannot get it right, handle it in a polite manner and ignore the idiots, because you’ve done your best.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Jul 2019)

I used to do what the OP does, with the same mixed bag responses and reactions. These days, I tend to pass slowly on their right, with my left arm outstretched, and slap 'em on the back of the head as I pass, then speed up, laughing into the distance... their reactions are much more consistent


----------



## burntoutbanger (2 Jul 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I used to do what the OP does, with the same mixed bag responses and reactions. These days, I tend to pass slowly on their right, with my left arm outstretched, and slap 'em on the back of the head as I pass, then speed up, laughing into the distance... their reactions are much more consistent



I hope you don't ride the same paths too often, you may get recognised...


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Jul 2019)

I just remembered, in December, I put some jingle bells on my bars.

Also, I have a highly clicky hub, so I passively alert people to my annoying presence.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2019)

Since I posted this I have been experimenting

I have found a way of making my bell sound a bit more friendly - I only press the lever for about 1/4 of its travel and do that twice
I also don't use it with old ladies. 

I am finding that this works better if I do it after slowing down and about 10 yards away - sometimes a bit further - I think that doing it while slowing shows a willingness to stop if necessary and gets around people that might think I am one of those cyclits that will carry on at full chat and expect people to comply

This seems to work fine - especially with dog walkers


----------



## Vantage (7 Jul 2019)

That's how I do it. 
I have one of those dingaling bells and only ring it gently as I'm slowing down and from quite a distance. Some idiots wait till they're right behind the ped and then ring their bell for all its worth and wonder why people jump. I did that only once when I first started using a bell. Scared the hell out of an old dear and learned my lesson.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jul 2019)

I think that is the problem - people get used to cyclists coming up from behind at speed and then ringing like mad

hence - when they hear a bell they assume that someone is coming up and is close behind - then are surprised (and sometimes confused) when it is a reasonable person who has slowed down and "says excuse me please" - and all that


----------



## Globalti (14 Jul 2019)

Old folk sometimes don't hear bells as they are too high-pitched.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Jul 2019)

Old folk sometimes don't hear you, whatever you do.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jul 2019)

All too often pedestrians do not hear the bell IME from any distance so I end up slowing to virtual stop and ringing it again at a closer distance. Bit my tongue one day when it was heard but I got a response of what's the hurry. In tourist hot spots it's pretty impossible to get pedestrians to hear a bell as they are so engrossed in their conversation, one day a pedestrian did hear the bell but then looked at their phone before realising where it had come from.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jul 2019)

Yeah - it ends up being almost essential to slow down dramatically - to almost a stop - in nearly every case - it is just a feature of used shared paths

The problem is people who don't realise this and just expect people to get out of the way


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Jul 2019)

Cyclists become the vehicles on shared footpaths, slow right down and pass with courtesy and consideration. Others have commented that pedestrians tend not to hear a bell or freehub click until the last moment.-So do not mirror the close drive by punishment pass like some vehicle drivers do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2019)

Mike_P said:


> one day a pedestrian did hear the bell but then looked at their phone before realising where it had come from.


There's an idea. A bell that emits phone ringtones. Wouldn't necessarily be useful, but it could be amusing.


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's an idea. A bell that emits phone ringtones. Wouldn't necessarily be useful, but it could be amusing.


Have a dog in your basket and train it to hate people.


----------



## sheddy (1 Aug 2019)

Has anyone tried wind chimes ? I'll look out for some the right size to hang off the top tube.


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Cyclists become the vehicles on shared footpaths, slow right down and pass with courtesy and consideration. Others have commented that pedestrians tend not to hear a bell or freehub click until the last moment.-So do not mirror the close drive by punishment pass like some vehicle drivers do.



They occasionally hear SRAM MTB gear shifts !!


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2019)

sheddy said:


> Has anyone tried wind chimes ? I'll look out for some the right size to hang off the top tube.



This is as close as you will get, tempted.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bells-horns/timber-mountain-bike-trail-bell-v20-bolton/


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> This is as close as you will get, tempted.
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bells-horns/timber-mountain-bike-trail-bell-v20-bolton/


As it's Yorkshire day, How flipping ek much!!!!


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> As it's Yorkshire day, How flipping ek much!!!!



I know, but there doesn't seam to be a cheapo option.


----------

